# Impressed by Spencer's fog machine



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

If any of you are looking for a decent fog machine (before the crazy discounts they offer after Halloween), Spencers is carrying quite a well built one. It looks a lot like the higher end DJ foggers that I see in clubs. It's 39.99 in store, 700W, comes with a timer , and is made of all metal. I don't think I've ever been more impressed with a simple fogger. The case is high quality and much more durable than my crappy plastic fitco fogger. And it has an amazingly high and fast fog output. Best part is that it has a VERY quiet motor. 

If you guys can't tell, I'm jazzed... i'd pick up two if I had the funds set up.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

How often/long does it recharge?

Push Eject


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Is there a brand name on the box? Spencers used to carry the lite-fx foggers. I've had one for the past 3 years and it is a work horse. It's a 700 watt with timer also. I need to buy another one this year so will have to check that out.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Don't want to steal your thunder...
I picked up a 1500 watt continous fogger for $24 in the off season, last year at Spencer Gifts. Only had to buy the better timer for it, since it comes with the cheapy one. No 5 min. down time to recharge!! It is very nicely built and very happy with it!


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Haunty said:


> Don't want to steal your thunder...
> I picked up a 1500 watt continous fogger for $24 in the off season, last year at Spencer Gifts. Only had to buy the better timer for it, since it comes with the cheapy one. No 5 min. down time to recharge!! It is very nicely built and very happy with it!


No worries. I was referring to the before the holiday items. After halloween sales are where the real deals can be found.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Is there a brand name on the box? Spencers used to carry the lite-fx foggers. I've had one for the past 3 years and it is a work horse. It's a 700 watt with timer also. I need to buy another one this year so will have to check that out.



I think it may be a rebranded lite fx fogger. The brand says spencer's and it says fx-a on the back. I will check again tomorrow.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Push Eject said:


> How often/long does it recharge?
> 
> Push Eject


I only tested it once so far. Recharge seems to be around 1min. Don't quote me on this as I was using the timer control as well.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i wonder if you got a bigger capacitor and replaced the one inside i fyou could make a faster recharging fogger. hmmmm anyone with some electrical expertise? i have a 700w lite fx also. had it for about 5 years now and LOVE it!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Ive never cracked one open but I do work with electronics, and I think the only thing that is time dependent is the size of the heater in the heating chamber. The higher the wattage the shorter time it will take to come back up to temp. hold a match to a can of water, Long time. Hit it with a tourch, Short time. Not shure what the capacitor is for, it may be for the pump motor. Often you will find that a motor is a capacitor start motor. Enough rambling. $40. for a 700 watt fogger with timer sounds great....


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

@ Vorig - is this the 700W fogger you're talking about, the FX-8 at SPENCERS also at the Spencer's-owned SPIRIT Does the timer look like the one shown here?

Update: I saw the FX-8 at Spencer's and Spirit. Both sold the timer remote separately. Spirit had one on display. It is nice and quiet but I don't like the fog, I think it's too thin like Fitco's and Lite- F/X. It disspiates too fast. I still say Gemmy's is the thickest lingering fog at that price poitn. Unfortunately they don't make 700W foggers. I'm going to try my Gemmy fog juice in the 400W Fitco I got from Target's post-Halloween '05 sale for the heck of it.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Fright Zone said:


> @ Vorig - is this the 700W fogger you're talking about, the FX-8 at SPENCERS also at the Spencer's-owned SPIRIT Does the timer look like the one shown here?


The fogger says Fx-a on it and it has a different type of timer. It's hood that covers the unit is gray and the front faceplate is black. I've seen it online before, but never at this price with the timer. The timer in the link you provided looks like the one that goes to Gemmy units.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

Interesting. Our Spencer's nor Spirit had anything besides the FX-8. But it must be the same company if the numbers are so close. That's why I asked, I thought "fx-a" might have been a typo. That is a good price. Does it look like the one at Party America pictured HERE with the remote? a search for FX-A brings up nothing on my end. This one in the store says Atico International on their POP price tag, but they're a distributor, and the fog machine itself has no name or number on it So it would be interesting if its really the FX-A which I assume is made by Fitco or Lit-FX.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Fright Zone said:


> Interesting. Our Spencer's nor Spirit had anything besides the FX-8. But it must be the same company if the numbers are so close. That's why I asked, I thought "fx-a" might have been a typo. That is a good price. Does it look like the one at Party America pictured HERE with the remote? a search for FX-A brings up nothing on my end. This one in the store says Atico International on their POP price tag, but they're a distributor, and the fog machine itself has no name or number on it So it would be interesting if its really the FX-A which I assume is made by Fitco or Lit-FX.


That's the one! The partyamerica one is identical to mine, except for the labeling on the timer control. Quite a price difference there.


----------



## colagrrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry to bring this topic back up, but I was wondering if anyone might be in need of one of the simple remotes that comes with the FX-8 fog machine? This is not the timer remote version, but the push to fog version (which I think can be remedied by a simple snap clamp to make it continuous). I bought the newer FX-A at Spencer's yesterday and they had 2 of the FX-8 remotes on clearance, so I bought them as well for $3 each. If anyone needs one or both, send me a pm or an e-mail.


----------



## Caliban (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a quick question. I have 2 of the FX-a fogging units and neither one of them are producing fog. From what I can tell, even though the punp is running, it's not pulling any fog juice through. Anyone have any tips as to what I can try doing to repair them?

EDIT: After pulling off the "protective cap" for the nozzle, I discovered that it was all caked up with grime and filth. One small wire brushing coupled with some WD40 and a straight pin to clear out the nozzle and they both seem to be working fine.
As a warning to everyone, I don't know if these units are factory rebuilds or not, but it would be worth your while to remove the nozzle cap and check out the nozzle before you use it for the first time.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

VORIG- Thanks so much for that heads up! I almost orderd a $300.00 fogger off line. No joke. I'm gonna have to check them out. Do you by anychance have a video of how well it works? Or even a simple picture? Again, thanks for that heads up.


----------



## Vorig (Aug 19, 2006)

Well it's been two years since I started this thread. I'm glad people are still reading! Unfortunately, no. I don't have a video or picture the fogger in action. But if you have any experience with a regular cheapo 400W fogger, these 700W spencers ones are heads and tales better than them. Trust me on this.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, it's the same as the one at spirit.

I own 3 of these things, and have used them for the last 3 years. No complaints, no problems, no hastles. 

I use them to fog a specific spot, not to fog the whole yard, and have the timer set to the shortest interval, and a relatively short burst. Always goes off on time in below freezing weather, never had it shut down to recharge (unlike some other brands).

A very effective fogger for the purpose. I DID fog my entire yard with 2 of them hooked up to the corrugated piping last year prior to halloween. But the camera didn't get good shots of it, and the wind at our place is swirly, so the fog rarely drifts the 'right' direction. Looked aweful nice when it did drift properly, though. 

An example of my use of these, pipe running up to the head here provides a fog. This dramatically increases the light diffusion and makes it look SO MUCH better than without fog. 











I think I got mine for $30 after Halloween 3 years ago, so cost of foggers is coming down these days.

I don't have any great videos of just the foggers. 

The pumpkin thing above and the 2 totems I fog with these are in this video. You can kinda see the fog from the 2 totems, but the video quality is rather crappy. 

YouTube - 2007

I'll go through some pictures later to see if I got some better ones of the fog.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got a fog machine from Spencers yesterday being I had a 20% off entire purchase coupon. Price was $39.99...it's 700W w/ programmable remote...also has "new L.E.D feature"...light up when the fog is produced...we'll see how that looks.. .


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

How many foggers are enough??? I have 5 but feel like I "need" more. lol!


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one of the Spirit 700W foggers and a Fitco 1000W fogger from Party City, and I have to say that I like the Spirit fogger much better. I think that the pump must have a higher flow rate that the Party City fogger, because the fog that it produces is thicker and heavier. It does have a longer initial heat up time, and it has to stop and reheat more often than the other fogger, but I still like it better. You can also almost buy two of the Spirit foggers for the same price as one of the 1000W Party City jobs (if its not on sale).


----------



## hotari (Sep 20, 2010)

Whos still happy with what they have,after all its a 2 year old thread ,


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

hey there,

just got back from buying a 700 watt spencer's Fog machine i say it looks nice!! 

metal casing, timer included and even has Led lights to illuminate the fog!! neat effect as i will test this thing when i head to my home put some Fog juice in it and see how this thing goes.

have you guys purchased the same machine w/timer and lights if so does it have good output if tested?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm gonna get that one today........sounds good.............Also got some Black Label premium fog juice from GC........buy 1 gallon $25 get one free.......excellent deal and this stuff is as good as it gets.........thick white cloud comes out.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Frighthaunt195 said:


> hey there,
> 
> just got back from buying a 700 watt spencer's Fog machine i say it looks nice!!
> 
> ...


I picked up one and was rather impressed. When I first turned it on, it let out a loud groan until the tubes were primed with fog juice and then--sweet, beautiful billows of fog. I like the fact that it comes with a timer (a $17 value at their sister store, Spirit Halloween), has an OFF/ON switch on the back, has a fog fluid gauge, and comes with a handle (but no mounting holes). It heats up quickly and, when the timer is set, it pumps out fog with minimum downtime. The metal casing is nice, but I could care less about the three red LEDs on the front. I'll probably just cover them with black duct tape.

A great fog machine for the price ($39.99). Note that Spencers does not accept returns of used fog machines.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Haunter said:


> I picked up one and was rather impressed. When I first turned it on, it let out a loud groan until the tubes were primed with fog juice and then--sweet, beautiful billows of fog. I like the fact that it comes with a timer (a $17 value at their sister store, Spirit Halloween), has an OFF/ON switch on the back, has a fog fluid gauge, and comes with a handle (but no mounting holes). It heats up quickly and, when the timer is set, it pumps out fog with minimum downtime. The metal casing is nice, but I could care less about the three red LEDs on the front. I'll probably just cover them with black duct tape.
> 
> A great fog machine for the price ($39.99). Note that Spencers does not accept returns of used fog machines.


Agreed, I bought one last week for $39.99 w a timer and it works great! I am pondering getting 1 more as my little Spirit 400W is dead after just 1 year...


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep this thing fogs up my room in shear minutes!! the output on it is phenominal for a 700 watt fogger, the output kinda resembles what a 1200 watt machine would do.

the machine in fact has little to no downtime, hardly a reheat cycle it just pumps the juice in and shoots the fog all over the place!! 

It's a good thing i bought this because i tried to test my 400 watt cheapo fogger and the line is clogged or if it's dead. I'll try to fix that fogger, but the 700 watt one has more output than 2 400 watters together!! It shoots the fog thicker too!! forgot to mention the fog juice tank measure on the back is easier to look at than the 400 watter one, totally worth it!!


----------

